# Getting my learner's licence in Cape Town



## 123portis (Feb 1, 2010)

I have recently moved back to SA and to Cape Town and urgently need to get my driver's licence. How does one go about booking a learner's licence in Cape Town (which is the closest office to the centre to book your learner's)? Also, is it better to do it all outside of central Cape Town rather to avoid delays?

Finally, can anyone recommend a good driving school here in Cape Town?

Any help would really be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## masu (Feb 14, 2010)

You can call the different traffic departments and ask them when the next dates are available for learners licence paper tests. You can book according to this. It usually is quite a long wait.

I received an infraction for advertising so I am not sure if I can give you the name and number of a person who taught all of my children unless I could send you a private message.


----------

